# VIMAGE



## gpatrick (Sep 23, 2017)

I came across https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/project/integration-of-vimage-support-in-freebsd/ which says "completed."

Is it correct that a kernel doesn't need to be compiled with the VIMAGE option in 11.1-RELEASE to use VIMAGE jails?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2017)

No, you need to specifically build a kernel for it. It's not enabled in GENERIC.


----------



## robroy (Sep 26, 2017)

gpatrick, I thought the same thing (that VIMAGE had been turned on by default); thanks for the thread.

I guess "production ready" can mean a lot of different things, but to me, one thing it means is that I can use freebsd-update(8) to keep the thing patched.  And as y'all know, if it's not in GENERIC, patching is no longer as simple as just freebsd-update(8).


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2017)

gpatrick said:


> To me, that press release reads that VIMAGE is already present.


It's present but not enabled by default. It's still considered experimental although I do believe FreeNAS uses it extensively for their jails.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 26, 2017)

Related post
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2017-September/051445.html


----------

